# Group for people with no support system



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

This topic is closed. Also, I noticed that people who did not qualify to join the group dared to post here. Since you do not have the same situation in life at all then anything you say is not valid here.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello new member. Welcome to the group. It seems that our 103 viewers of this thread did not qualify. it is a rare person that is not spoiled in life and handed everything. And has to do everything on their own.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no person is an island


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

A lot of us are fortunate with our community mental health teams & family & friends

I don't qualify for this group, but I would just like to say, those without community mental health teams, family & friends, join this much needed support group


----------

